

Greece on the breadline: 'potato movement' links shoppers and farmers - ph0rque
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/blog/2012/mar/18/greece-breadline-potato-movement-farmers

======
ph0rque
_So: a town hall announces a sale. Locals sign up for what they want to buy.
The town hall then tells Kamenides the quantity required and he and his
students call local farmers to see who can supply it. They show up with the
requisite amount of produce at the appointed place and time, meet their
consumers, and the deal is done._

This is just screaming out for a mobile/web app.

